# (Solved) Windows Media Player Missing Codecs??



## Wogus (Aug 21, 2001)

After reloading my system software from my restore cd's I downloaded the most current version of WMP only to find it will not play .avi or divx video. I get audio, but not video. MPG's play just fine. I have TRIED to download the necessary codecs, but have not been able to find anything that supports the .avi format. I have un-installed and re-downloaded WMP (every version I could find) until I'm blue in the face, but still no vid with .avi or divx files. Heeeeeeelp!! Please. Frustrating beyond


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

You should be able to find them here

http://www.icanstream.tv/CodecCentral/index.html


----------



## Wogus (Aug 21, 2001)

If the codec for .avi is there, I don't see it listed... I looked under the "codecs" section and found the "Windows Media Video" codec but it doesn't say it supports avi. None of the others do either. Am I missing something??


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

On second thought, go here and install the divx codec, probably cure what ails you
Media player should have all the upto date avi codecs.
http://www.divx.com/download/downloadlist.php?typeid=1


----------



## Wogus (Aug 21, 2001)

This looks like a dandy d/l for the divx codec I need, but will this solve my .avi problem as well? Most of my files are .avi ... I'll try this, though for starters anyway. Thanks for your help, btw!!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

It should


----------



## Wogus (Aug 21, 2001)

Div-X 4.0 installed... WiMP running like a champ, .avi's included.
All Hail TSG!!


----------

